# Used Tesla Model S sells faster than used BMW, Audi or Mercedes



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

A survey by Autolist.com recently found that used Tesla Model S sedans sell quicker and for more money than their non-electric competition.

According to the survey, the used Teslas spent the least amount of time on the market, which on average was 87 days. That came out to be 5% quicker than the likes of the BMW 6 Series, Mercedes CLS and Audi A7.The used Model S sedans also listed for 3-5% more money.


> ***8220;We would expect top-performing vehicles in a peer group to have prices [about] 2% above our adjusted expectations for the segment. But 3% to 5% above, and maintaining that level of performance over the past year? That***8217;s surprising,***8221; Alex Klein, Autolist.com***8217;s vice president of data science.


_Source MarketWatch.com_


----------



## Cigaroftheday (Apr 26, 2017)

In NorCal, you can't find any used Tesla models....


----------

